# Floodsafe Toilet supply tubes.



## dazedel8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Just wondering what everybody's opinion is on these. I tried one about 2 years ago because the customer bought it and the rubber kept shooting up into the toilet tank when i tightened it onto the tank. 

The reason im asking is because a customer called looking for toilet supply tubes with metal nuts because a friend of hers had a situation where they left and the nut on her supply tube broke and flooded her house for a week (She cant turn her main water supply off for some reason). I was thinking floodsafe supply tubes may be a better option. Any thoughts?

http://www.wattscanada.ca/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=600


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Trash


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Pure garbage.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I 'll bet they are made somewhere in Asia.
I've used Brasscraft for over 25 years and haven't had a flood yet.


----------



## Dan_yuhl (Mar 3, 2016)

Bad quality brother.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dan_yuhl said:


> Bad quality brother.


Hello, please go to the introduction section and introduce yourself. What kind of plumbing you do, years in the trade, and anything else you want to share. 
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

They are horrible. Any fluctuations in water pressure shut them off and then you have to go back and pop them off at the stop to reset.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

If you provide them, be prepare to go back a couple times


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

Just bend a chrome Supply. They've been used for 100 years for a reason. Flex lines are fine but the homeowner can go to the depot and put them in themselves. I think they call us for professional quality. Fixing toilets isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> They are horrible. Any fluctuations in water pressure shut them off and then you have to go back and pop them off at the stop to reset.


We never supplied them, but got a few calls when H.O. could not get water to their fixtures. A good idea that does not work as one would expect.


----------



## Redvvood (Apr 9, 2016)

Mechanical devices= will need repair


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Will the real redwood please stand up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Pacificpipes said:


> They are horrible. Any fluctuations in water pressure shut them off and then you have to go back and pop them off at the stop to reset.


This right here. I've replaced several of these because of this very reason. If she's worried about flooding when she goes away, turn the water off at the meter.


----------

